# Nach BIOS Update bootet pc nicht mehr



## fabiankr (10. August 2017)

Hallo Leute,

ich hab das asus z270F gaming mainboard und habe heute über die asus tools zuerst einen kleinen overclock gemacht und danach via asus tool und usb stick auf das neueste bios aktualisiert.

beide installationen haben ohne probleme geklappt.

danach ging der pc nicht mehr an.

beim einschalten geht der pc für ca 4-5 sec an und dann wieder aus (ohne bild)

ein cmos reset via überbrückung und via batterie rausnehmen hat nichts gebracht.

die situation bleibt wie oben.

könnt ihr mir bitte helfen? danke


----------



## Schwarzseher (10. August 2017)

Mit minimal Konfig starten:
1 Ram Riegel 
Onboard Grafik(externe ausbauen)
Null-Methode siehe Signatur bei mir


----------



## fabiankr (10. August 2017)

okay danke

aber ich sollte vllt hinzufügen, dass der pc davor perfekt funktioniert hat, frisch bestellt von mindfactory kam und dort zusammengebaut wurde und dort auch getestet wurde

ich denke, dass das bios update fehlerhaft installiert wurde

und wenn man resettet dann bleibt das "neue" bios ja drauf oder ?

und denke deswegen geht es nicht ?

gibt es ne methode das bios nochmal upzudaten ?


----------



## Schwarzseher (10. August 2017)

Nie wieder Probleme mit einem beschädigten BIOS - CrashFree BIOS 3 ermöglicht die Wiederherstellung des PCs – sogar wenn er nicht mehr bootet! 
ASUS CrashFree BIOS 3


----------



## fabiankr (11. August 2017)

es wurde mit dem stick (auf dem sich das neueste bios befindet) neugestartet 

das nimmt er auch nicht an. er geht an und schaltet sich nach 5sec wieder aus.


----------



## Schwarzseher (11. August 2017)

Ist auf der DVD was Drauf die dabei war?
Speaker bzw. Beeper hast du?Für die Null-Methode
Mit der Onboard Grafik auch kein Bild?
Hört sich jetzt blöd an,aber never change a running System und ein Bios Update nur machen wenn etwas nicht richtig läuft.
Dachte die ROG Boards hättten auch alle das USB Flashback zum flashen des Bios.Haben wohl doch nicht alle.
Ka. was da bei dir jetzt schiefgelaufen ist.Musst du die Mühle wohl zurückschicken.


----------



## fabiankr (11. August 2017)

es ging mit cmos reset und netztteil angeschlossen

danke


----------



## Schwarzseher (11. August 2017)

Naja dann viel spass.Noch mal gut gegangen
Bios jetzt nochmal neu geflashed?Oder reichte ein Cmos reset?


----------



## IICARUS (11. August 2017)

Und beim nächsten mal nie ein Board flashen was übertaktet ist.
Hierzu vor einem Update das Bios zurück setzen.

Habe das auch schon mal so gemacht, ist aber Riskant sollte sich das ganze dabei aufhängen.
Zudem haben viele Boards auch ein zweites Bios. Habe mir jetzt dein Board dazu nicht angeschaut, so das mir nicht bekannt ist ob du auch ein Dual Bios hast.

Bisher hatte ich aber noch keine Board die nach einem Update Probleme machten.


----------

